# What's with UPS shipping??



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

My new imac goes from China, to Alaska, to Ontario, to Memphis.....and I'm in Vancouver...why the hell wouldn't it just go from Alaska to BC?? So weird.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

This is typical of every new Mac that you purchase. They do not have flights between every city as this would cost a fortune. They use a series of hubs to ship to. It may seem odd to us, but this is the way it works...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Lots of stuff winds up in Memphis before it goes anywhere else--FedEx packages too.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

I once had a long discussion with a UPS rep about this very same topic.
Amongst other things he said something along the lines that " some of what appear as destinations on your tracking are just virtual check-stops", something about paperwork updates etc.
So what you see on their tracking site does not always indicate the actual physical route your package is taking.
Make any sense?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

jamesB said:


> I once had a long discussion with a UPS rep about this very same topic.
> Amongst other things he said something along the lines that " some of what appear as destinations on your tracking are just virtual check-stops", something about paperwork updates etc.
> So what you see on their tracking site does not always indicate the actual physical route your package is taking.
> Make any sense?


I've heard this as well.

On a side note, why do people end up so stressed out over their new Mac that is en-route? Apple should stop giving out tracking numbers so the hordes can't sit back and click reload on UPS's tracking web site eight thousand times a day.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

thats odd it usually goes from mount hope, winnepeg, calgary then richmond, Call ups to see why did it go to memphis, it goes to ontario to clear customs, but luckly they dont charge customs fees on apple products.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Memphis? That sounds more like FedEx, 'cause UPS has their main hub in Louisville KY.
There is no way your package ever went Alaska to Ontario and then Memphis...no way. That must be a document scan as mentioned by JamesB.

The reason both do it that way is because the plane from China has all teh freight for N. America on it, including possibly Central America and the Caribbean.

Generally all Canadian freight will go from Alaska to Memphis (or Louisville) and then to a secondary Canadian ramp for fine sorting, after which the freight is placed into the Canadian domestic system.

Basically: Global system-->Continental system-->Domestic system


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Lots of stuff winds up in Memphis before it goes anywhere else--FedEx packages too.


It is the logistics capital of the world! 
I think it is at least... I cant remember what exactly the sign on the highway said.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

kps said:


> There is no way your package ever went Alaska to Ontario and then Memphis...no way.


Ontario California is a major air freight hub, UPS flies a 747 between ANC and ONT daily.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Jason H said:


> It is the logistics capital of the world!
> I think it is at least... I cant remember what exactly the sign on the highway said.


If you were down there you should have taken a tour of the FedEx Super Hub, it's open to the public, but you must book ahead.

The tour starts at like 10 or 11pm and you get to see 170 planes land one every 60 sec, get off-loaded, the freight sorted and then they take off one every 60 sec.

Here's a cool video to watch, check out the Memphis, Indianapolis and Newark areas and also Toronto, Winnipeg, Montreal and Vancouver.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Trevor... said:


> Ontario California is a major air freight hub,


So is Oakland CA, the only reason I can see it going down to Ontario CA is if there was a shortage of aircraft or they ran out of space, but I still doubt it. That plane contained all Canadian freight including central and the east coast, they do not sort that freight in the US, it gets sorted in Canada and put into the domestic system. The freight by-passes the US system as would Mexican, Central American freight.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

kps said:


> Here's a cool video to watch, check out the Memphis, Indianapolis and Newark areas and also Toronto, Winnipeg, Montreal and Vancouver.


That video is almost as interesting as SINC's signature bug thingy.


----------

